# Russ, because you never seem to check the Nat20 Private Forum.  ;)



## RangerWickett (Jan 20, 2003)

Russ, I've finished the revisions for FCTF, Modern edition, and all the info's on a thread in the private forum.  I'm just, y'know, trying to help out, and if you are avoiding me, I understand.  *sniff*

  Anyway, I could give the text to Duncan and ask him to do layout, but you usually handle that end of things.  However, if you're busy, I can get the necessary files to Duncan.


----------

